# Peachtree City



## ArkansasBowhunter (Nov 12, 2012)

Hoping to get some local feedback as I've read conflicting reports. Is it legal to bowhunt within the city limits of Peachtree City?

Thanks


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 12, 2012)

Not only can you not hunt, you can't shoot a bow and arrow. From their website...

It shall be unlawful for any person within the corporate limits of the city to discharge any arrow of any kind or character from a bow with a pull greater than five pounds or 30 inches in length or from any crossbow regardless of size, except that such discharge is permitted in the act of self-defense or the protection of private property. Nothing in this subsection shall be construed to prohibit the use of bows and arrows at any established archery range under the supervision of a person at least 18 years of age provided such archery range has been approved by the mayor and city council. 

(Code 1980, § 14-20)


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Jerry. That's disappointing.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 12, 2012)

That whole city is disappointing.
Talk to someone in Tyrone...they'll probably let you hunt.


----------



## buckdog1 (Nov 12, 2012)

27-1-3. Legislative declarations; ownership and custody of wildlife; preservation of hunting and fishing opportunities; promotion and right to hunt, trap, or fish; local regulation; general offenses 


(a) The General Assembly recognizes that hunting and fishing and the taking of wildlife are a valued part of the cultural heritage of the State of Georgia. The General Assembly further recognizes that such activities play an essential role in the state's economy and in funding the state's management programs for game and nongame species alike, and that such activities have also come to play an important and sometimes critical role in the biological management of certain natural communities within this state. In recognition of this cultural heritage and the tradition of stewardship it embodies, and of the important role that hunting and fishing and the taking of wildlife play in the state's economy and in the preservation and management of the state's natural communities, the General Assembly declares that Georgia citizens have the right to take fish and wildlife, subject to the laws and regulations adopted by the board for the public good and general welfare, which laws and regulations should be vigorously enforced. The General Assembly further declares that the state's wildlife resources should be managed in accordance with sound principles of wildlife management, using all appropriate tools, including hunting, fishing, and the taking of wildlife.
(b) The ownership of, jurisdiction over, and control of all wildlife, as defined in this title, are declared to be in the State of Georgia, in its sovereign capacity, to be controlled, regulated, and disposed of in accordance with this title. Wildlife is held in trust by the state for the benefit of its citizens and shall not be reduced to private ownership except as specifically provided for in this title. All wildlife of the State of Georgia is declared to be within the custody of the department for purposes of management and regulation in accordance with this title. However, the State of Georgia, the department, and the board shall be immune from suit and shall not be liable for any damage to life, person, or property caused directly or indirectly by any wildlife.
(h) Except as otherwise provided by general law, the power and duty to promulgate rules and regulations relating to hunting, trapping, and fishing rests solely with the board. No political subdivision of the state may regulate hunting, trapping, or fishing by local ordinance; provided, however, that a local government shall not be prohibited from exercising its management rights over real property owned or leased by it for purposes of prohibiting hunting, fishing, or trapping upon the property or for purposes of setting times when access to the property for purposes of hunting, fishing, or trapping in accordance with this title may be permitted. Nothing contained in this Code section shall prohibit municipalities or counties, by ordinance, resolution, or other enactment, from reasonably limiting or prohibiting the discharge of firearms within the boundaries of the political subdivision for purposes of public safety. 

If you want to push it, they cant stop you from hunting. I just went thru this with our city and their lawyer told them the ordinance was useless. Under Ga law, they can only enforce limitations on firearms. Hunting is a right in GA and they cant stop it.


----------



## buckdog1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Go to lexisnexis.com and pull up ga official code. Read the whole section of 27.


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks buckdog1. I agree with your interpretation too, firearms restrictions only. It's hard to believe a city attorney would allow their council/board to pass an ordinance that circumvents a state law.


----------



## treehugger49 (Nov 13, 2012)

ArkansasBowhunter said:


> Thanks buckdog1. I agree with your interpretation too, firearms restrictions only. It's hard to believe a city attorney would allow their council/board to pass an ordinance that circumvents a state law.



I agree with you, but it happens all the time, and, if gone unchallenged, people believe it's the law.

GeorgiaCarry.org has gone to court repeatedly to force local governments to rescind their prohibition of firearms in parks, for instance.

A right unexercised eventually becomes a right lost.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 13, 2012)

You will not be the first to fight this fight in PTC. Their stance is not preventing you from hunting. It is prohibiting you from shooting a bow. A silly play on words but you can hunt all you want. You just can't shoot a gun or bow. 
Guys, if you are not familiar with how things work in that city you will be shocked. When I had a business on the Southside of Atlanta we refused to work in that city.  Extreme tree hungers all riding on heated leather seats...


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the last sentence only gives PTC the authority to regulate discharge of firearm, not regulate "projectiles."

Nothing contained in this Code section shall prohibit municipalities or counties, by ordinance, resolution, or other enactment, from reasonably limiting or prohibiting the discharge of firearms within the boundaries of the political subdivision for purposes of public safety.


----------



## deadbox (Nov 22, 2012)

Grew up in this town. They only desire the foo foo type. The local law and politics think they are above surrounding areas. County next to them told them they couldn't chase into there county. I left soon as I could. And haven't been back. That town is a joke. Ideally it wa supposed to be an airline retirement community for delta. But instead it is a goldmind for plastic surgeons specializing in raising noses. And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## specialk (Nov 22, 2012)

deadbox said:


> But instead it is a goldmind for plastic surgeons specializing in raising noses..


----------



## ckenney5 (Nov 27, 2018)

Is hunting in Tyrone legal?


----------



## Stroud Creek (Nov 29, 2018)

They call it the Peachtree City Bubble, trust me, it’s call that for a reason. The whole place is a freaking joke. I’ve been a career FF for 33 years, I once had a guy that lives in PTC argue with me that the fire trucks were electric. Bahahahaha be always heard it called Police Tree City.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 1, 2018)

Stroud Creek said:


> They call it the Peachtree City Bubble, trust me, it’s call that for a reason. The whole place is a freaking joke. I’ve been a career FF for 33 years, I once had a guy that lives in PTC argue with me that the fire trucks were electric. Bahahahaha be always heard it called Police Tree City.


That’s pretty much all Metro Atlanta anymore.


----------



## zeke392 (Dec 19, 2018)

ckenney5 said:


> Is hunting in Tyrone legal?



Well, I think it is legal with permission from the Chief Of Police.  I was told that the only way they let you hunt is if you own the property and then they must approve the location.  I inquired about hunting a friends property and asked to speak to the Chief.  The AA told me the Chief didn't have time to speak to me and if I didn't own the property I couldn't hunt it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 19, 2018)

I worked in PTC for many years and refused to live there. Slip out the back side towards Brooks and find you a place to hunt.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 19, 2018)

River Rambler said:


> That whole city is disappointing.
> Talk to someone in Tyrone...they'll probably let you hunt.


It’s actually a really nice place to live and shop.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 19, 2018)

I live four miles from PTC. Two things I can't stand. One is shopping. The other is PTC


----------



## tbrown913 (Dec 19, 2018)

Good luck fighting the city to change the ordinance. You will probably have to loose one lawsuit, appeal, and hope the next judge has a strict sense of the law and agrees that the law is in violation of state code.


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Dec 19, 2018)

jerry russell said:


> You will not be the first to fight this fight in PTC. Their stance is not preventing you from hunting. It is prohibiting you from shooting a bow. A silly play on words but you can hunt all you want. You just can't shoot a gun or bow.
> Guys, if you are not familiar with how things work in that city you will be shocked. When I had a business on the Southside of Atlanta we refused to work in that city.  Extreme tree hungers all riding on heated leather seats...


Spear hunting only!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2018)

No sir, that cesspool of a place and me didn`t get along none at all. It`s been 22 and 1/2 years and they probably still hate me.

Like I really care.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 19, 2018)

zeke392 said:


> Well, I think it is legal with permission from the Chief Of Police.  I was told that the only way they let you hunt is if you own the property and then they must approve the location.  I inquired about hunting a friends property and asked to speak to the Chief.  The AA told me the Chief didn't have time to speak to me and if I didn't own the property I couldn't hunt it.



The chief/city doesn't have the legal authority to tell you you can't hunt on private property.  SEe code section above.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 20, 2018)

davidhelmly said:


> It’s actually a really nice place to live and shop.



We'll take your word for it....and thank God I never have to shop.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 20, 2018)

Some dudes from PTC lived 2 doors down from me in college. They were a fruity group. Just sayin'


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 21, 2018)

No hunting in PTC..If you don't like living somewhere with low crime, great schools, great people, great restaurants, great places to walk and enjoy the outdoors, and plenty of shops you will hate PTC.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 21, 2018)

livetohunt said:


> No hunting in PTC..If you don't like living somewhere with low crime, great schools, great people, great restaurants, great places to walk and enjoy the outdoors, and plenty of shops you will hate PTC.


That’s a fact!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 21, 2018)

livetohunt said:


> No hunting in PTC..If you don't like living somewhere with low crime, great schools, great people, great restaurants, great places to walk and enjoy the outdoors, and plenty of shops you will hate PTC.


I know a couple of police officers in PTC. Most crimes don't make it public.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 21, 2018)

What do you mean by this?^^^^^

I live within 2or 3 miles of peachtree city. (NE Coweta) Other than the traffic sometimes, it's a pretty nice place.  But Newnan is just as bad with the traffic.  I work in Gwinnett a lot  and I can tell you.....I'd much rather live where I do than most anywhere in Gwinnett.   That county carried an Abrams majority for the Lords sake


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 21, 2018)

It is a nice city. I wish that they'd stop building because the traffic is getting pretty bad. I live a couple of miles from there too and it seems like anything that happens in Coweta county is all over the news and I know for a fact that some of the same things happen in PTC and it's never made public. This isn't what I'm talking about but, on a side note. My buddy is a police officer in PTC and last year working the night shift, he snuck up on a buck that was bedded down in someone's yard a pulled an arrow out of the deers neck. I wouldn't have done that but he did


----------



## transfixer (Dec 22, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I know a couple of police officers in PTC. Most crimes don't make it public.



   That's a given,  if everything that went on in Peachtree city was public knowledge,  the bluehairs and cronies would be giving the mayor and police chief what for !   and it would ruin the towns " reputation" !   lol,   they'd have a hard time attracting more people with money !     I could never live in an area where you're told what you can and can't do on your own property ,,,, ridiculous


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 22, 2018)

Buddy lived between two fairways in PTC. His wife complained about dogs digging up her flower bed, same one after she planted it a couple times.
He checks and it’s a huge scrape.


----------



## specialk (Dec 22, 2018)

deer are hunted and killed every year in ptree city.....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 22, 2018)

Definitely killed. Bout hit two this morning


----------

